# another pine burning question



## mga (May 11, 2007)

i came across some (free) pine logs, about 10 to 12 feet long, and anywhere between 8" to 12" in diameter. they were cut about a year ago and the guy told me to take them away. there's more than i would care to own, but didn't i read here that many of you feel buring pine is OK? there's about at least 2 full cords worth sitting on the guys property.

i would use it as "filler" wood and mix it with hardwoods and not burn it as a single heat source. seems many people frown on burning pine. anyways, should i grab it or not?


----------



## ray benson (May 11, 2007)

Never used to burn pine. Last few years we burned it and mixed it with the oak, elm and maple. Wouldn't use it for my overnight fire but we really liked it on the morning fire. Burns fast and hot. I wouldn't hesitate taking it.


----------



## Ductape (May 11, 2007)

Take it. From what i understand, as long as its seasoned well, it makes good firewood. Burns hot and fast..... but would work well mixing as you said.


----------



## jerseydevil (May 11, 2007)

I burn pine in my wood stove. Not a whole lot. I had to remove a dead scotch pine on my property, so I split it up, let it sit for a year, and when I needed it, I used it. I recomend splitting it small, because it will flair up. It will burn pretty fast, and hot, doesn't coal very well. Just a fast hot burn and then you'll need more. If you clean your chimney every year, maybe twice, I think you can burn any seasoned wood.
In short, I second what everyone else says, and add, split it into small pieces. It is great to use to et a fire going.


----------



## redprospector (May 11, 2007)

If it wasn't for pine, we would get pretty cold here in the winter.
Season it good, and it'll be fine.

Andy


----------



## begleytree (May 11, 2007)

I have a bunch of pine chunks that I split up for kindling. used to start a fire with some newspaper, now I can lite the pine with my cig lighter and go. gets the other wood going real quick. I throw in a few bigger pieces every once in a while too. makes for a pretty fire (I have a fireplace) and love the smell too.
-Ralph


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 12, 2007)

mga said:


> i came across some (free) pine logs, about 10 to 12 feet long, and anywhere between 8" to 12" in diameter. they were cut about a year ago and the guy told me to take them away. there's more than i would care to own, but didn't i read here that many of you feel buring pine is OK? there's about at least 2 full cords worth sitting on the guys property.
> 
> i would use it as "filler" wood and mix it with hardwoods and not burn it as a single heat source. seems many people frown on burning pine. anyways, should i grab it or not?



Take it! Free wood is free wood and there is nothing wrong with good, seasoned pine. A lot of the country couldn't heat with wood if pine, fir, spruce were unuseable.

The ones who jump on these type questions saying "never burn pine..., etc." are people who:

a. Have never done it.
b. Never seen anyone else do it.

In short, they have no clue just repeat old wive's tales.

Harry K


----------



## TooTall999 (May 12, 2007)

I burn 5-6 cords of Jack Pine in my indoor wood boiler every year.I keep my chimney and flue pipes clean and never have a problem.Just make sure it's good and seasoned.I don't split it small,just split it like normal firewood.


----------



## mga (May 12, 2007)

thanks.

i went down and filled the trailer. i'll probably go back and grab a load tomorrow as well.

the damn things are like telephone poles....all clean and straight....and they look dry. 

i noticed another pile down the street from this wood where a builder cleared a lot out. everything is piled up in a huge pile and alot of it looks like hardwoods mixed with pine as well. i'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Sprig (May 12, 2007)

Scoop it man! Nothing wrong with burning pine, kept me warm last winter too (alond with a weird mix of old alder & nice fir), but as stated above not great over-night stuff, hot fast fire and requires full dampening so as not to be filling the stove every hour or so. Split it as large as your stove will take imho, and don't look back. Anything under, say, 9 inches just leave it in the round and don't split, use those for our ovenighters if ya have to. Free is good digs!



Serge


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (May 12, 2007)

mga said:


> i came across some (free) pine logs, about 10 to 12 feet long, and anywhere between 8" to 12" in diameter. they were cut about a year ago and the guy told me to take them away. there's more than i would care to own, but didn't i read here that many of you feel buring pine is OK? there's about at least 2 full cords worth sitting on the guys property.
> 
> i would use it as "filler" wood and mix it with hardwoods and not burn it as a single heat source. seems many people frown on burning pine. anyways, should i grab it or not?



Pine is classified as a softwood and is suitable for a fuelwood. If you can get free pine firewood, take it.


----------



## Woodhawker (May 12, 2007)

*Burn Pine*

I've burned lots of pine for years and never had a problem. I've made sure it was seasoned and mixed it in with other wood. Free wood is good!!


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2007)

mga said:


> thanks.
> 
> i went down and filled the trailer. i'll probably go back and grab a load tomorrow as well.
> 
> ...



You're doing great...scrounged free wood is always the best. I've had good luck burning pine if I let it season for awhile and split it fairly small. It's good for warming the house quickly and then you can switch to hardwood.


----------



## jrclen (May 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, grab it. Pine burns fine. Jack pine grows like weeds around here and I cut some every year to mix in with the oak. No problems with it other than the bugs like it better.


----------

